# freedbs.org ?



## brant

I found this website via FTA Michael's blog. Instead of PM'ing you Michael, I thought I'd ask in the open so everyone could see.

Could you tell us more about this site if you know such? When will it be available, what satellite will it be on, etc. . .?

I was just curious if you had an inside scoop.


----------



## sadoun

I hope they will launch there channels soon. 



> *Their Mission Statement:*
> There are estimated over 20 million free to air satellite receivers [ _I doubt this figure? Maybe 2 million on Galaxy 19_] located in homes throughout the U.S. and Canada. Our intention is to take advantage of this massive viewer network lying dormant waiting for the product we are about to make available to them. The digital encryption method will run in the clear for all channels containing commercials. Receiver requirements are a digital satellite receiver. A card slot will be required to receive PPV broadcasts


Source: http://freedbs.org/


----------



## FTA Michael

That 20 million comes from The Carmel Group study, IIRC, that Dish Network has used in pirate receiver lawsuits.

Sadoun must have better connections than I do, since he's listed at the top of FreeDBS's list of supporters, while FTAList and FTABlog aren't listed. At all. (sniff)

So I don't know, but I can try to reason it out. They've said that their satellite "will be between 80 and 100 degrees W". They're probably going to need at least two Ku-band transponders. But where? Will they have the cash to squeeze in at Galaxy 19? Or will they find a bird with cheaper rent?

My best case: FreeDBS lands on AMC 9. Dishes pointed there would pick up all the FreeDBS channels plus two RTV feeds and lots of feeds. But I wonder if SES New Skies is saving more room for HughesNet.

Crazy idea: FreeDBS lands on AMC 16. EchoStar gets to prove that it doesn't hate true FTA, and that it's happy to sell satellite capacity to anyone. That's what they always say (the second part anyway) at their booth at trade shows.


----------



## Jtaylor1

Isn't there already a discussion about FreeDBS that already I mentioned?


----------



## brant

Jtaylor1 said:


> Isn't there already a discussion about FreeDBS that already I mentioned?


link??


----------



## brant

there have been a few updates since starting this thread;

nice to see some activity going on. hopefully it won't be much longer before they launch.



> News Release: 10/15/2010
> 
> We are sorry that this update has taken so long, But we wanted to give you something that was Newsworthy when we did post it.
> We are proud to announce that Manhattan-Digital will be our receiver of choice. Our system has been specificly designed with Manhattan-Digital products in mind.
> 
> News Release: 9/02/2010
> 
> Freedbs will be having a meeting with a Florida Uplink Adviser later this month. We are also working on copyright issues. Without the help of the Public this would not be possible. We would like to thank the many people that are helping us including Matt with his help on Logos.
> 
> News Release: 7/16/2010
> 
> EPG compatibility. Freedbs. LLC Program Guide should work with most mpeg-2 compatible FTA receivers with the stations that we are planning to go up with at first. When we switch over to mpeg-4 only, we will also be enacting a proprietary Guide that will only work with a authorized HD mpeg-4 receiver. Other mpeg-4 receivers should still receive our channels but not the guide.
> 
> News Release: 7/11/2010
> 
> If you are planning to buy a new FTA receiver, We would recommend that you wait 1-2 weeks for our news release before you make a decision. All new mpeg-4 receivers may not work with our "EPG" electronic program guide.
> 
> News Release: 7/08/2010
> 
> TVS Sports channel has been added to our lineup. Also Space Vid Cast had been added previously and plans on Streaming in HD full time soon.
> 
> News Release: 7/01/2010
> 
> We are in talks with other corporations and businesses that we are working with to bring this about. We are also categorizing our media.
> Due to the number of repetitive e-mails, We have reduced the number of representatives you may contact by email.


----------



## Art7220

If it doesn't have any Canadian channels, I may not be interested. Any news on FreeHDCanada?


----------



## brant

Art7220 said:


> If it doesn't have any Canadian channels, I may not be interested. Any news on FreeHDCanada?


Never heard of it until now.

I looked @ their website http://www.freehdcanada.ca/

It says the free channels are "local to (your) region"; assuming that's OTA channels plus any type of public broadcasting channel.

Everything else requires a subscription. that's not very free.  available 2011.


----------



## Davenlr

HD is free, the channels arent


----------



## FTA Michael

It's a fun idea, and it's especially valuable in Canada, where light population density might put some areas out of reach of over-the-air TV after the digital changeover there.

Buy the equipment and get all Canadian locals from your region for free. Want out-of-area locals or other pay-TV channels? Just call with a credit card and get them switched on. Ditto for PPV movies and other revenue enhancers.

I had held out a slim hope that all of the locals were going to be in the clear, but this language about only getting locals "within their region" suggests that everything will be scrambled. Oh well.


----------



## SatExpert

FreeHDCanada was thought by many to be merely a ploy backed by the family owners of bankrupt Global (Canwest)

Canwest was formally taken over by Shaw yesterday and renamed Shaw Media. As part of the approval process, Shaw will change over all Global transmitters - even remote ones - to digital. Those who now receive the OTA analog signal and who won't be able to receive the digital OTA signal will be get free Shaw Direct receivers and no charge local service.


----------

